# favorite WRC driver



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

Watching any sporting event is more exciting when you're rooting for a team or a person. I always root for Petter Solberg's team because Petter is seems like he really tries to go fast and is always energetic. So, who's you're favorite WRC duo? And also, on Speed tv do you think they bleep out swear words that aren't English also?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Cheering for Markko Martin & Michael Park in the Ford Focus. I like Markko, he's young but has a good head on his shoulders and really deserves a win. I think they bleep out as much as they can catch in any language and it gets dubbed over around the world.

Eesti!


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I usually cheer for the Subaru team rather then a particular driver, but I like Sebastian Loeb in the Citroen


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

if it international teams i always hope they have a panama team <never do> but mostly fo the U.S or colin edwards or marcus grolum?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

I also think Sebastian Loeb is quite a good driver and might scare gronholm this year.


----------

